# Getting her to eat



## Leviathan255 (Apr 29, 2011)

Well we picked up Sophie yesterday and we've been having problems getting her to eat. My brother has her on Old Roy's right now, but he said he usually fed her Beneful. The problem I am thinking is that it's a new place and also that they just let her food sit out all day and she could eat whenever.

We want to get her on blue buffalo, and started the transition period.Now she will eat a piece of the BB and a piece of the Old Roy separately, and she has been taking bites out of the bowl here and there, but not eating in one sitting.

We were thinking of just letting her food out for a half an hour and put it down three times a day and hope she gets used to the fact that it doesn't always sit there. My question is this.. would you do this or just let the food sit out? Or maybe she doesn't really like the Old Roy's.. *sigh* Thanks Guys!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ol Roy in my opinion and i sure others will chime in is probably the worst food but i know switching right when you get a puppy is not a good idea either as i did that and caused some tummy issues. they have enough stress being in a new environment etc the last thing you want to do is upset them more.. I would def look into another food. a good place to start is www.dogfoodanalysis.com they rate the foods from a 1 being the worst to a 6 being the best. even if you go middle of the line is better than Ol Roy. ALot of people use ProPlan Puppy or Large Breed Puppy on here good luck and congratulations!! Blue Buffalo is a great food. switch over a 3 week period 1/4 new 3/4 old for one week then 1/2 new, 1/2 old for a week then 3/4 new 1/4 old..til u are on BB fully. it's a rich food may cause loose stools. especially going from Ol Roy to BB!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

also put her food down for 15 mins and take it up if she doesnt eat it and wait til next meal..u can add warm water to it so it will taste better. Dont let it just sit out she has to know when the food is there she needs to eat it.


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 29, 2011)

OK, yeah we know Ol Roy isn't the greatest that's why we are switching. Sophie is actually 2 years old, so we get to skip the puppy stage, but she is used to the food being out, so now she needs to get used to meal times. I knew we would have some issues, but didn't think it would be about the food...LOL


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, I agree that having a planned meal time is best. She will learn to eat it when it is down if you take it up after 20 minutes or so. I agree that Ol Roy is a terrible food, and I think Blue Buffalo is a good choice to switch to.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Old Roy & Beneful, not the best for sure, but since she's been eating these foods for the past two years you need to go slowing with the switch. 

About letting her food out, I've done it both ways, with Maggie, we'd put her daily amount (2 cups) in her bowl in the AM. She'd eat it through out the day. With Hank, he gets his two meals a day and eats it immediately. I don't see a problem with either if they work for you.


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah we are going slow with the switch. I guess we are just going to see which works best for her. My whole day is filled with routine so that's why I wanted her on a feeding routine also, guess if it doesn't work we will sit it out.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would add cannned pumpkin, or possibly some rice, or both, to the mix. You're going pretty 'extreme' as far as quality of food, from the worst to one of the best. Both of those have a lot of fillers and chemicals too. What you could try is give her a small amount of the BB, mixed with some pumpkin and rice. Like a half cup of the food, and a tablespoon of pumpkin, and same with the rice. Mix it up, put it down, wait 20 minutes, then put the uneaten food away or let your other dog eat it. Repeat at dinnertime. 

That way, she'll not have a total shock to her system and can 'learn' to eat her food. 

I tried to work with a benifoul fed dog once who was free fed, he was obese and would NOT take any sort of treat, even dried liver, cheese, hot dog.... not even just offered to him or dropped. Must be all the crud in there filling them up!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

out of curiousity ive never even looked at the ingredients in Ol Roy now im curious to see what is actually in that stuff!!!))
I read the first 5 ingredients and there is not any trace of meat...wow


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, I knew Ol Roy was bad, but no meat in the first 5 ingredients? Wow 

So I should try some canned pumpkin and rice too, is that so she will eat her food, give her a nice taste? Next meal time I think we will try the warm water and when I go to the store today I will pick up some canned pumpkin!

Thanks guys


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> a good place to start is www.dogfoodanalysis.com !


You could also try www.dogfoodadviser.com and/or I think the other one is called, www.dogfoodproject.com

Lots of food options out there. Your puppy will be much better off getting off of Ol' Roy. Don't fall for Beneful. It's no better. But do a gradual shift, as mentioned before. Don't want things to get worse. Slow growth is the way to go.


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

I switched my baby from purina puppy chow to bb. Take it very slow. It took me over a month. We had very loose stool in the beginning but it was way worth it. Since it is a higher quality food, she will not need to eat as much to get the nutrients she needs. Loose stools will occur with each increased amount of food. Try to limit types of snacks as they can cause tummy upset while changing foods. Pumpkin and rice added will help balance her stools. My little girl didn't care much for pumpkin added to her food. Good Luck and be patient.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leviathan*

Congrats on Sophie!!

Did you adopt her?

Would love to see pics when you get a chance.

I am sure she will start eating soon, once she's comfortable. Maybe a little canned dog food mixed in with her kibble will do the trick!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Just a quick FYI on the canned pumpkin as I know you said you were going to pick some up - make sure it is the unsweetened variety and not the pumpkin pie filler as that will have too much sugar!

Also, I hope Sophie adjusts well to living with you and your husband. It sounds like you're going to make so many positive changes in her life. 

The eating properly might take a while, as she could be feeling a little unsettled in a new environment. 

Wishing you all the best! 

Kim


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 29, 2011)

Karen519: We got her from my brother and his wife who just couldn't handle her anymore, I believe I posted some pictures after last weekend and I'll be posting more! We have been having so much fun with her! She finally has started eating better, still has moments where she doesn't finish, but at least she's not going hungry!! We did add a little canned food in and you should have seen her face when she smelled it, it was very comical!!

Katie and Paddy's Mum: Yeah I picked up the non pumpkin pie filler, thanks for the tip though, I didn't even think about the sugars!! I am also amazed at how quickly she has adjusted, we visited at my mom's on Sunday and my brother was all ready commenting on how much better she walked on a leash...LOL She had a blast run/jumping in the creek and taking a swim in the pond, it was so much fun watching her go and I still can't get over how my brother never took her there since they are in the middle of no where and we don't have to worry about traffic.. oh well, she will get lots of fun outings with us!! We aren't afraid of water and mud!!! :bowl:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Just my two cents, and I know a ton of people will disagree with me. When strays or surrenders turn up, very rarely do their new caregivers know what type of food they have been fed in order to do the slow switch. Honestly, Ol' Roy is such garbage, that I wouldn't continue feeding it, even for a slow switch. I would definitely take the advise to use pumpkin or rice or green beans, etc. to help reduce the reaction of the food change, but I wouldn't feed the Ol' Roy for one more minute. 

Sounds like she has a wonderful new life -- and an angel's name


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 29, 2011)

Well one of the reason's we were doing the slow switch was because I was worried about her getting the runs... it takes a while to get me and my 3 year old out the door with her and she needs to be on a leash.. can't let her out the door by herself 

We did start her out with more of the good stuff and are doing it that way, so she is almost completely on the good stuff now... She's only pooping twice a day now and they pretty much stay solid with it sometimes being a bit softer and some gets left behind stuck to the grass...LOL

I'm also sorry to hear about your Sophie, you are in my thoughts an prayers!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The improvement in Sophie must make you very proud, as it should. Hope good things continue.


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks!! Yes I do feel proud and happy too! She just seems so happy here, everyday she does something to make me smile... having her is like another kid, adding a bit more chaos to the mix, but so totally worth it!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

You might try adding some warmed chicken broth to the food. I used to do this when Maggie was a puppy, rather than adding water. I used the Pacific brand in the health food section of the grocery store.


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting.. I will try that too. Roasting a chicken is better with broth so why wouldn't the same hold true for dog food!!  Thanks!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just be careful about adding extras to her food, you don't want her to get to the point she won't eat without something added.

I'm glad she's with you, her life is clearly happier!


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks  And yeah I don't want her to only eat her food with extras.. Dogs are so similar to small children it makes me giggle 

She's laying at my feet now as I type, she is very content :--big_grin:makes me happy!!


----------

